# IASCA SHow @ Audio Xperts Aug. 29th



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Audio Xperts
807 Davis Street Suite J
Vacaville, Ca 95687

Registration 9-11am
Competitors Meeting: 11am
Judging Starts at: 11am

Entry Fee: $30 for one class/ $50 for two classes


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

That's way North! :surprised:


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> That's way North! :surprised:


9/10 for your geography score- I had to deduct 1 point for vagueness


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> 9/10 for your geography score- I had to deduct 1 point for vagueness


LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i have every reason to go by my aching back is putting some doubts in me. we will see how this week goes...

so who else is going?


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll be there, but solely to hang and as a spectator. My car only has a deck in it right now 

Bing, i might have a job for you soon. But, I'd need your input on it first. PM sent.


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm getting/printing the google map now...I was able to ditch the mother in law trip & will be judging install for some folks (still competing in Expert). I hope to see a lot of familiar faces up there tomorrow. 

"Gearhead Greg"


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It looks like it's going to be hot there today. 



Good luck everyone and see if you can post some Pictures.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

at home resting my sore back...have fun guys...but yeah, seems like a scorcher today...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> at home resting my sore back...have fun guys...but yeah, seems like a scorcher today...


It's the same down South; I'm sweating my A$$ off right now.


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

the event was cool. glad to see some old faces, and meet some new ones.

Scott Welch's Charger sounded killer with the L1 Pro L3 combo. Glad to see the car's changed a bit since we worked together at Circuit. Can't wait to see the new pillars.

Todd's Mustang was also a treat. The Esotar 3.5" midranges were incredible, even at painful listening levels. I was blown away. Sub bass was killer as well, the MW190 was buttery smooth. Thanks for the Sublime too 

Thanks to Todd for putting together the event. That drive from SoCal has got to be a killer. Also big thanks to everyone at Audio Xperts for being such gracious hosts. I was a bit bummed I didn't have the system in to compete, but I can't wait to see the xA in it's new trim


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

It was great to see some old faces & meet some new ones! Thanks goes out to Vince & the rest of the gang at Audio Xperts for hosting the show (and for lunch and all the free water!), and of course to Todd for organizing the event. I'm back to the drawing board and hope to have v2 ready in time for Fresno (doubtful!)...


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks to all the people who showed up. Unfortunately, despite all the SQ listeners and Db cars and spectators there were only 4 cars who showed up to compete.

In the future, I'm going to have to see more faces up north otherwise, I'm not going to continue shows up there. I do this so people have shows to go to, but I can't afford to finance IASCA. 15 people = break even. 4 people = I'm eating Ramen for a month.

Scores:

SQc:
Todd Woodworth-213
Scott Welch-206
Dennis Darkoh-189
Steve Ciccarello-179

Sqi Pro:
Steve Ciccarello-434

SQi Expert:
Greg Dodd-375


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It's really a shame that it was such a poor showing.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

sucks to hear this Todd, i know you are taking a risk each time you do a show without a good idea of just how many people may show.

on the flip side. i do wish Iasca can give you some more support (financial wise) since you are, after all, promoting THEIR interests out there. i mean, i cant imagine a few hundred bucks to help your travel and lodging expenses should be a big deal. I know the old adage of companies not wanting to spend money without knowing how many people show up, but we are talking about the entire state of california here...i mean, to get things kicked off, they should definetly give you more support. thats my take at least.

also, we need to encourage the shop owners to spread the word and grab more cars for their shows. I think the first santa rosa event was a great example, i drove up expecting a handful of cars other than me and my team, but then, found out that dozens of the shop customer/friends cars entered to compete...that was a great experience.

just some ideas...

once again, apologize again for not being able to attend due to my back, but i will always give you a heads up before hand


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

the truth of the matter is that we have had more entries at most of our Iasca events in california than most "BIG" events across the nation. Count how many entered at last years Iasca finals. we had as many at santa rosa and a couple of our so cal shows.

I definately agree that Iasca should try and help Todd a little at least. If it continues to diminish, the song "the thrill is gone" will take its course.


----------

